
The Second Edition of Practical Typography Is Out - rakic
https://practicaltypography.com
======
DocTomoe
Greylisting incoming links because "Traffic through links costs money and
linking is unfair". What a nice way to break the web.

Immediately makes me consider that their opinions on typography are similarily
... flawed.

